# Umfrage zur Internetverbindung unserer User



## Dominik Haubrich (1. November 2004)

Hiermit möchten wir mal herausfinden, wie die Mehrheitsverhältnisse bei der zur Verfügung stehenden Internet-Bandbreite unserer User aussieht. Hintergrund ist der, dass tutorials.de inzwischen verstärkt auf eLearning-Inhalte setzt, die bandbreitenstarke Zugänge wie ADSL voraussetzen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

5Mbit  und kein Ende


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

@Jan:


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

:suspekt: ...wie recht er doch hat


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Oh Gott, jetzt weiss ich, warum die Mädels mich immer auslachen


----------



## Mark (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Hi!

Chello (UPC) Wien gibt zwar 1536/256 kbps an, aber das halte ich für ein Gerücht -> _768_


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Ich hab 1 MBit/s ... das zähl ich einfach mal zu den 1,5 dazu.


----------



## DrSoong (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

@Mark: das mit den 1536 Down/256 Up wird erst im Laufe der Zeit umstellt, momentan haben wir als Chello-Normaluser noch die 1024/128 (und das stimmt, hab ich selbst getestet). Denke mal, im Laufe des November kriegen auch wir Stammuser die neue Geschwindigkeit (Neue User kriegen die ja ab sofort).

Allerdings sind Chello-User bei dieser Umfrage etwas im Zwiespalt, so oft wie die die Geschwindigkeit raufschrauben könnten wir eigentlich in allen Kategorien wählen.  


Der Doc!


----------



## NoVeK (1. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Ich gehöre zu der armen Minderheit von IDSN Nutzern. Ich selbst hab nichts viel dagegen, da ich sowieso nicht so der Download Junkie bin, eher mehr für meine Arbeiten und Hobbys wie Programmieren, HP, Forenjobs usw. genügend Bandbreite besitze.

Und wenn der Download dann doch mal Größer wird, kann ich nur sagen: "In der Ruhe, liegt die Kraft!".

Jedenfalls, soweit man eine Flat für ISDN findet, sieht man es nicht als Taddel an, sondern eher noch für ausreichend.


----------



## DrHonigtau (2. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Bist du Chello bist du breitband
Bist du Liwest bist du mehr 

Liwest is toll. 2048/512 bei 50€ pro Monat


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Well then, me = Mainstream-ADSL-User ;-)

Bin allerdings beim miesesten Provider im ganzen Land... (sunrise)


----------



## EmTschi (3. November 2004)

@ Dr Honigtau: 48€  bitte;-]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*



			
				Jan Seifert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 5Mbit  und kein Ende




Kann mal einer für mich den Jan schlagen...! *danke*

Ich weiß gar nicht was Freenet ( ja leider bin ich derzeit dort ) an Bandbreite anbietet, aber dafür weiß ich wie oft die Leitung grotten langsam ist und/oder zusammenbricht!


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*

Für zu Hause lohnt nur ISDN mit einer Feierabendflatrate von Mnet (wenn's endlich mal funktioniert)
und auf Arbeit so um die 2-3 MBIT oder mehr .. reicht für LinuxISO's


----------



## Leola13 (3. November 2004)

Hai,

ISDN + Flat !

Wer auf dem Land wohnt hat halt nicht die Möglichkeit, aber dafür genug Zeit.  ;-) 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## NoVeK (3. November 2004)

Genau dem schließ ich mich gerne an! Die Telekom und ihre nichtflächendeckende T-DSL. Irgendwie schon makaber, wenn kein DSL im Ort zu Verfügung steht, aber die Telekom dir dann auch noch DSL Werbung schickt ;-]


----------



## Leugim (4. November 2004)

Fibertel 512.Oder auch "banda ancha" wie die hier sagen.... bald sogar 1024... aber das kann noch dauern...  

@NoVeK: Viiiiiel schlimmer ist ja wohl, man bekommt solche Werbung, wohnt in Hamburg-city ABER Vatern steigt nicht mal auf ISDN um....   
Tja damit ists jetzt vorbei.   
In der Kirche wuerde man jetzt sagen: Gott wird dir schon eine Loesung zukommenlassen  ;-)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. November 2004)

Im Moment das 768er (Inode ADSL Unlimited, für die anderne Ösis die es vielleicht interessiert.), aber dann bald 1024/128 mit der Möglichkeit auf 3072/384 kBit/s oder 4096/512 kBit/s kurz mal zu erhöhen wenn ichs mal brauche. (Gegen Aufpreis, sekunden genaue Abrechnung.)
=)


----------



## Moleman (6. November 2004)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> ISDN + Flat !
> 
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen... 
ISDN 7kb/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit....
dafür aber flat...das dumme is nur man muss sich entscheiden, entweder surfen oder downloaden


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. November 2004)

Moleman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...
> ISDN 7kb/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit....
> dafür aber flat...das dumme is nur man muss sich entscheiden, entweder surfen oder downloaden


*von einer Flatrate träum* - ihr Glücklichen - hier gibt's nur Schmalband OHNE Flatrate.


----------



## ThePuppetMaster (7. November 2004)

1Gigabit OF-STS zum Backbone    

Würde mal sagen, das das der genialste Vorteil daran ist, Selbstständig zu sein!  ;-] 
...allerdings sind die Kosten ASTRONOMISCH hoch ...   

MfG
Martin


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. November 2004)

^^  Arne bietet Webhosting und Serverhousing an und hat zu Hause nur ISDN... ^^


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. November 2004)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ^^  Arne bietet Webhosting und Serverhousing an und hat zu Hause nur ISDN... ^^


Tja  - Telekom hat hier kein DSL ausgebaut und regional liegen wir zudem auch so günstig als Insel, zur der EWE-Tel auch noch keine Verbindung hergestellt hat.


----------



## ShadowMan (7. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*



			
				Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mal einer für mich den Jan schlagen...! *danke*



Jepp Thomas: dafür! 

Habe leider auch nur DSL und das auch noch bei der Telekom...und wie gut und schnell die Telekom ist weiss ja wohl jeder... *gg*

(offtopic: 0/8 Personen dort wussten, ob ihre Webserver PHP unterstützen und haben sich gefragt was PHP ist. Einfache Lösung: Telenr. vom Kollegen muss her, der weiss das ja bestimmt...falsch gedacht  )

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## jccTeq (12. November 2004)

*Re: Umfrage zur Internetverbindung userer User*



			
				Jan Seifert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 5Mbit  und kein Ende




Japp! Hamburg = Hansenet. 


@Jan Seifert: irgendwie kommt mir dein Name bekannt vor. Kennen wir uns zufällig? 

Ich Hendrik Wiese


----------



## Comander_Keen (15. November 2004)

Ich liebe FH-Anbindungen 

_keen!


----------



## alexbystrow (16. November 2004)

Habe 1MBit und Tiscali Flat, find ich gar nich schlecht aber das ist echt der Hammer:



			
				ThePuppetMaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1Gigabit OF-STS zum Backbone
> 
> Würde mal sagen, das das der genialste Vorteil daran ist, Selbstständig zu sein!  ;-]
> ...allerdings sind die Kosten ASTRONOMISCH hoch ...
> ...


----------



## TVS (17. November 2004)

Habe eine 1,5 MB Arcor Flat, hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme damit.

Greetz

TVS


----------



## JohannesR (18. November 2004)

2*100MBit/s @ Work...  Sonst 2MBit/s daheim. 
Interessant uebrigens, wie wenig Personen hier ueber Bandbreite, sondern ueber eine Datenmenge reden... ;-]


----------



## REalSeramis (19. November 2004)

Comander_Keen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich liebe FH-Anbindungen
> 
> _keen!




me too

die Uni bietet mir 10Mbit freien Internetzugang, den sie nicht mal
kontrollieren darf, weil ich der ÖH arbeite   
bringt mir fürs gamen einen 15er ping in ganz Österreich


----------



## smo da man (19. November 2004)

Also 

768 wird doch eh jetzt abgelöst. 
  
Also bei mir zumindestens hab jetzt 1 Mbit. + Flat

@alexbystrow
hab auch von Tiscali 
keine Probs super Ping


----------



## Jedrzej (21. November 2004)

Im moment habe ich noch T-DSL mit 768 in einer Woche habe ich dann aber Arcor  mit 3Mbit/384kbits und das ganze so billig dass ich nichtmal eine Sekunde üner nen wechsel nachdenken musste  (ISDN+DSL+TelefonFlat[Deutschlandweit]+DSLflat = 70 € :eek)
________
Sorry für die Werbung aber ich kann die Telekom nicht ausstehen und freue mich über jeden Kunden denn die verlieren


----------



## Nikon the Third (22. November 2004)

4 kB/s... [SELBSTERKLÄREND]


----------



## tappi (23. November 2004)

Also in meinem Studentenwohnheim werde ich durch meinen langsamen 11 MBit WLan Access Point gebremst. Wir haben hier ne Gigabit Anbindung


----------



## ThePuppetMaster (28. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2*100MBit/s @ Work...  Sonst 2MBit/s daheim.
> Interessant uebrigens, wie wenig Personen hier ueber Bandbreite, sondern ueber eine Datenmenge reden... ;-]



Da haste recht! müsste man korigieren 
231MByte/s Up, 229MByte/s Down, FullDuplex

Greetz
Martin


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2004)

ThePuppetMaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da haste recht! müsste man korigieren
> 231MByte Up, 229MByte Down, FullDuplex
> 
> Greetz
> Martin



Das sind immernoch Datenmengen, und keine Bandbreiten! Wenn man ganz korrekt sein will, muessten wir auch ueber Datenrate reden. Die Bandbreite ist nochmal was anderes.  Allerdings benutzt sogar Cisco Bandbreite als ein Alias fuer Datenrate, von daher... Who cares.
Also, die Bandbreite/Datenrate ist eine Datenmenge pro Zeiteinheit, also z.B. Mbit/s, Kbit/m, GBit/y etc.
Ich kann mir, btw., nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der Raketenzubehoer vertickt, eine Geschaeftswebsite mit unmengen an Rechtschreibfehlern, 8ung.at-space und einer de-vu-TLD eine GBit-Anbindung hat... Entweder irrst du dich, oder du erzaehlst hier Maerchen...


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. November 2004)

@jccTeq: Hm glaube nicht, zumindest hab ich den Namen "Hendrik Wiese" noch nie gehört


----------



## jccTeq (29. November 2004)

Hmm tja, merkwürdig... Dennis Neven sagt dir auch nix? Der meinte auch, dein Name kommt ihm bekannt vor.. naja... pure Neugier. ^^


----------



## ParadiseCity (29. November 2004)

1 Mbit up and down
(funk-lan)


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. November 2004)

jccTeq hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm tja, merkwürdig... Dennis Neven sagt dir auch nix? Der meinte auch, dein Name kommt ihm bekannt vor.. naja... pure Neugier. ^^


 Nein, auch Dennis Neven sagt mir nichts


----------



## jccTeq (29. November 2004)

Hmm... na so klein ist die Welt dann wohl doch nicht. Wird dann wohl ein anderer Jan Seifert gewesen sein.


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2004)

ParadiseCity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1 Mbit up and down
> (funk-lan)



1MBit in welcher Zeit? Einer Sekunde? Einer Minute? Einem Jahr? Kruzifix nochmal!


----------



## jccTeq (29. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1MBit in welcher Zeit? Einer Sekunde? Einer Minute? Einem Jahr? Kruzifix nochmal!




In einer Sekunde natürlich... stell dich mal nich so an!


----------



## ParadiseCity (29. November 2004)

jccTeq hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In einer Sekunde natürlich... stell dich mal nich so an!



 ^^  ^^   richtig 
Bin mal ganz frech davon ausgegangen, dass sich da jeder auskennt


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2004)

Du hast recht, vermutlich kennt sich da jeder aus - ausser dir! Immerhin bist du derjenige, der die Datenrate in KBit angibt, und nicht in KBit/s!


----------



## ParadiseCity (29. November 2004)

nö, hab sie in *M*bit angegeben


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. November 2004)

Auch dir Auenländer scheint die Zeiteinheit nicht wichtig zu sein ....


----------



## g-zus (1. Dezember 2004)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer auf dem Land wohnt hat halt nicht die Möglichkeit, aber dafür genug Zeit.  ;-)



ländlich würd ichs hier bei uns schon bezeichnen, trotzdem, DSL gibts in jeder noch so kleinen Ortschaft (bis auf paar wenige Ausnahmen; komischerweise Ortschaften mit neueren Telefonleitungen)


----------



## low-group (9. Dezember 2004)

1MBit/s <-- Freenet und bin zufrieden, mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## _voodoo (10. Dezember 2004)

Hab in meiner Studentenwohnung entweder ne ~4 mB/s Leitung (in beide Richtungen) oder WLAN von 0b/s bis zu 300kB/s up und 500kB/s down 

Leider sind aber beide Leitungen durch unser RZ stark begrenzt was die Freiheit der Ports angeht


----------



## ThePuppetMaster (12. Dezember 2004)

@Johannes Röttger

Hab eigentlich nur das "/s" hinter MBytes vergessen   
die 8ung.at Site gehört nicht zu uns... sie ist n ableger bzw. n seperater Partner...
die Leitung, ist nicht für die "öffentlichkeit" vorgesehen, allerdings nutzbar  ... die primäre nutzung geht mehr in richtung Real-Time Datenberechnung und Länderübergreiffendes Firmen-Netzwerk 

aber wer angreift, muss auch einstecken können ... mit na website, die nicht  (http://www.0x42.com/~jr/blog/) 


MfG
Martin


----------



## JohannesR (12. Dezember 2004)

Tatsache, hab wohl ein 301 Permanently Moved vergessen... Naja, who cares.  Und du hast die URL von einem seperaten Partner in deinem Profil? Das find ich irgendwie... lustig.


----------



## petraz (20. Dezember 2004)

2MBit/s bei T-Online ohne nennenswerte Probleme


----------



## imweasel (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

kann man seine Stimme nochmal ändern? 

Hab endlich DSL (wenn auch nur _light_) bekommen, endlich nichtmehr mit ISDN durch die Gegend nudeln...


----------



## ZeroEnna (24. Dezember 2004)

ThePuppetMaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1Gigabit OF-STS zum Backbone
> 
> Würde mal sagen, das das der genialste Vorteil daran ist, Selbstständig zu sein!  ;-]
> ...allerdings sind die Kosten ASTRONOMISCH hoch ...
> ...


  ach meno jetzt kommt mir meine 768KBit/s Leitung noch langsammer vor *schluchz*


----------



## Michael61 (24. Dezember 2004)

Habe 1MBit/s   also 1024 / 128  T-Online.


----------



## ThePuppetMaster (25. Dezember 2004)

@ZeroEnna

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf!

Die Raten sind rein rechnerisch! ... Du kannst zwar die daten in dem Tempo "lutschen", allerdings brauchts auch seine Zeit, bis die uf der Platte sind!  ...

Ursprünglich ist die Leitung garnicht zum downloaden gedacht ...



PS: Sowas *ENGSCHNEUTZIGES* wie hier abgeht, habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen! ... Wie gann man sich nur über *2* "/s" Zeichen SOOO dermassen aufregen! ... Allein die Tatsache, das es hier so zugeht, ist schon GROTESKE! ... Das Gleiche Gilt Für rechtschreibfehhhllller! ... Nur weil einer vieleicht keine 1 mit xxx "+" zeichen in Deutsch hat, muss man den nicht gleich Fertig machen!

Daher gibts von MIR mit sicherheit keine Empfehlung! ... ganz im Gegenteil! ... solche USER sollten MEINER Meinung nach "GELÖSCHT" werden! ...

Greez (An Alle OHNE Engschneutzigkeit)
Martin


----------



## JohannesR (26. Dezember 2004)

ThePuppetMaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Sowas *ENGSCHNEUTZIGES* wie hier abgeht, habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen! ... Wie gann man sich nur über *2* "/s" Zeichen SOOO dermassen aufregen! ... Allein die Tatsache, das es hier so zugeht, ist schon GROTESKE! ... Das Gleiche Gilt Für rechtschreibfehhhllller! ... Nur weil einer vieleicht keine 1 mit xxx "+" zeichen in Deutsch hat, muss man den nicht gleich Fertig machen!
> 
> Daher gibts von MIR mit sicherheit keine Empfehlung! ... ganz im Gegenteil! ... solche USER sollten MEINER Meinung nach "GELÖSCHT" werden! ...
> 
> ...



Wenn es dir nicht passt, geh!  Entweder beugst du dich unseren Regeln, oder du bist einfach nicht erwünscht. Es ist ganz einfach, und hat auch nichts mit *engschnäuzigkeit* zu tun. Wir haben uns beim Aufstellen dieser Regeln schon gedanken gemacht. Wir befinden uns hier auf einem Informatik-Board, unsere Themenbereiche sind alle IT-Orientiert, von daher ist es schon angebracht, auf den Unterschied zwischen Bandbreite und Datenmenge hinzuweisen. Wenn dir das zu hoch ist, geh ruhig. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, beuge dich den Regeln, oder du bist nicht erwünscht! Sollte es dich stören, dass ich nunmal versuche, mich sehr korrekt auszudrücken, juckt mich das keinen Meter.


----------



## tofe (27. Dezember 2004)

Abotyp: Cablecom Hispeed 2000 
Downstream: 2'000 kb/s 
Upsream: 400 kb/s 

Kosten: CHF 75.-- (ca. EUR 50.--) pro Monat

Viele Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## neuni (27. Dezember 2004)

Dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen always online zu sein  
 DSL FLAT is schon geil!


----------



## DerKomapatient (28. Dezember 2004)

Hab ne ish flat mit 2 Mbit/s down und 1 Mbit/s up. Leider sind die meisten Pubs wo ich leeche oder uppe so langsam, dass ich nicht mal über 400kb/s komme ! Schade drum !


----------



## nkler (6. Januar 2005)

Bin mit rasanten 28800kb/h im Rennen (wenn ich das richtig gerechnet habe)
aber ich schließe mich Stefan an ;-)


			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> ISDN + Flat !
> 
> ...


----------



## styko (9. Januar 2005)

Ich hab 1536bit/s mit ner 2GB Volumenflat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Januar 2005)

Ich hab 'ne 6MBit-DSL-Leitung. Keine Zeit- oder Volumenbegrenzung, also richtig fein Flat. Fuer umgerechnet 20 Euro.


----------



## King Euro (12. Januar 2005)

Ich habe 2MBit/s zuhause und keine Ahnung was ich auf Arbeit habe. 

Kann mir mal einer von euch eine ISDN-Flat empfehlen, weil mein Cousin ist auch einer, der viel Zeit hat. Aber nicht so viel Geld.  
Nun ist er zur Zeit dabei eine Flat zu suchen, wäre also nett, wenn ihr mir/ihm helfen könntet.


----------



## kaeZe (12. Januar 2005)

Dsl 1000 (Flat)

Hätte aber gern etwas schnelleres, aber das ist alles so teuer...


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Januar 2005)

DSL 1MBit (128 kBit Uload) + Flat (aber 01. Feb. wieder  ) reicht (meistens jedenfalls)


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Januar 2005)

Wenn noch jemand ein Analog-Modem brauch... meins wird seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr benötigt.
Ich hab für 10 Euronen ne DSL2000 Flat... man sieht(hört) die Welt gleich mit anderen Augen(Ohren)....
Videotutorials, Radiostream bis die Ohren bluten,...


----------



## meta_grafix (28. Januar 2005)

Ab 01.02.05 von 3Mbit ohne Mehrkosten auf 5Mbit.


----------



## zirag (28. Januar 2005)

DerKomapatient hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ne ish flat mit 2 Mbit/s down und 1 Mbit/s up. Leider sind die meisten Pubs wo ich leeche oder uppe so langsam, dass ich nicht mal über 400kb/s komme ! Schade drum !




Du kannst mit einer 2Mbit/s Leitung * nicht* mit 400kb/s runterladen.

Dein *max.* Speed ist 250kb/s 


nur mal so am Rande 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## kurtparis (17. April 2005)

Ich habe ADSL2+  16 Mbps (down) und 1 Mbps  (up) inclusive VoIp-Telefon (unbegrenzt Inlandsfestnetz) und TV für 29,99 € (um Euch ein bisschen neidisch zu machen) in Frankreich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe ADSL2+  16 Mbps (down) und 1 Mbps  (up) inclusive VoIp-Telefon (unbegrenzt Inlandsfestnetz) und TV für 29,99 € (um Euch ein bisschen neidisch zu machen) in Frankreich.


Das ist echt krass. Und ich dachte ich waere mit meinen 6MBit fuer umgerechnet 20 Euro hier in HK schon wirklich gut dabei.


----------



## schnuffie (19. April 2005)

Auch wenn ich zu den 10% Minderheit (lt. Umfrage) gehöre, mein ISDN-Zugang genügt mir zu Hause. Beim Chatten oder Schreiben in Foren ist die Bitrate eh "völlig wurscht". Die Zeitdauer für Programm-Updates und lange Emails kann ich bei wesentlich niedrigeren Kosten verschmerzen.

Programme, wie z.B. Eclipse brauche ich sowieso im Job - also wird "Entwicklerwerkzeug" via Standleitung downgeloaded. Falls ich doch das eine oder andere zu Hause brauche, habe ich ja noch meinen netten USB-Stick...


----------



## Brosch (1. Juni 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist echt krass. Und ich dachte ich waere mit meinen 6MBit fuer umgerechnet 20 Euro hier in HK schon wirklich gut dabei.



Wo gibts denn die für 20 Euro? Die möchte ich auch 
Oder hast du das ohne DSL- Grundgebühr gerechnet?


----------



## Tim C. (1. Juni 2005)

Brosch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo gibts denn die für 20 Euro? Die möchte ich auch
> Oder hast du das ohne DSL- Grundgebühr gerechnet?


Er sagte HK. Einmal in die TLD Liste geguckt. => HongKong.

Aber auch hier bekommt man so sachen oft, wohl nur als Student.


----------



## Brosch (1. Juni 2005)

Tim Comanns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er sagte HK. Einmal in die TLD Liste geguckt. => HongKong.
> 
> Aber auch hier bekommt man so sachen oft, wohl nur als Student.



Ja, ist nämlich mein Hobby…
alle Abkürzungen die ich irgendwo sehe, trage ich erstmal als Domain-Endung ein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2005)

Ich dachte HK waere eine gaengige Abkuerzung fuer Hong Kong. Naja, egal.
Uebrigens hab ich von 'nem alten Kollegen erfahren, dass es so eine Leitung nun wohl zu aehnlichen Konditionen auch in "good", old Germany gibt. Und zwar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bei 1&1.


----------



## mhribernik (14. Juli 2005)

768 KBs/sek + flat


----------



## jccTeq (14. Juli 2005)

HanseNet/Alice hat gerade auf offiziell 6MBit erhöht, inoffiziell aber alle Sperren entfernt. Also geht bei mir jetzt, was die Leitung her gibt. Effektiv ca. 600kbytes/sec down, 73kbytes/sec up. 

Flat versteht sich...


----------



## Janis (29. August 2005)

Ich hab T-Online bezahle insgesamt 24.95 im monat für flatrate und 2000er leitung


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

Ich zahle 20 Euro für meine 2000er flat bei einem örtlichen Anbieter von uns. Und die kann ich dank Linux auch voll und ganz ausreizen.


----------



## mhribernik (7. September 2005)

Wo in Österreich gibts eine 2GB Flatrate um nur 20€?
Wäre sehr dankbar für deine Antwort.
mfg. Marko


----------



## Reinforcement (27. September 2005)

dsl.......2mbit


----------



## xChronoX (27. September 2005)

Hab leider nur ISDN.   

Wäre zufrieden wenn es mal ISDN Flat für uns geben würde. Und DSL bei uns, naja, Stadt kein Geld , und die Telekom, macht es nur dann, wenn die Stadt die Hälfte dazu legt.

Naja, vielleicht wird es ja im Jahre 2010 was...   

MfG

chrono


----------



## fryfan (10. Oktober 2005)

DSL 2000 FlatRate.


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Isch habe gar kein Internet Sinjorina! @home zu Glück! @work: Mein Chef meint ich stünde manchmal voll auf der Leitung! Ich glaub wir haben eine Standleitung! *höhö lustich!


----------



## Guldukan (11. November 2005)

Hai 
Bei mir ist es eine DSL Flat bei Tiscali. Könnte Schneller Sein vielleicht findet sich noch was besseres.


----------



## roseblumentopf (13. November 2005)

DSL 2000 Flatrate von T-Online


----------



## Metsger (20. Januar 2006)

Also ich find,dass ich mit ner 11mbit Standleitung noch die beste Leitung hab von denen die hier so rumlaufen


----------



## tappi (20. Januar 2006)

Heheh,

ich hab hier 100 Mbit von der Uni (Standleitung) im Studentenwohnheim. Zuhaus bekommen wir jetzt DSL 6000. Allerdings nutze ich das kaum, da ich ja meistens in Aachen und deswegen nicht zuhause bin.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## reBourne (28. Januar 2006)

ehem ehem *räusper*

wäre es nicht besser die umfrage von neuem zu starten, da sich die verhältnisse best. geändert haben ?

mfg
reBourne


----------



## higret (28. Januar 2006)

Hab 6MBit ADSL 

Das fehlt noch in der Umfrage über 6MBit (ADSL), gibt ja auch schon 16MBit ADSL2+ (oder wars nur ADSL+).


----------



## roconline (28. Januar 2006)

*Meine Leitung*

Zur Zeit habe ich eine 2000/400 Leitung. Und die läuft bestens. 

Gruss


----------



## Azrael Crusader (30. Januar 2006)

Jaja es ist schon schön, wenn man einen KAFFEE TRINKEN KANN, während sich die tutorials.de seite aufbaut... 

Also... 56 k (wehe einer lacht...)


mfg

Azrael


----------



## C4D_Joe (30. Januar 2006)

@Azrael: Gräm dich nicht, ich hab auch nur ISDN


----------



## Azrael Crusader (31. Januar 2006)

@ C4d_Joe

Hast dus gut...

Du kannst nebenbei wenigstens noch telefonieren...


----------



## chmee (3. Februar 2006)

habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchforstet, aber ich bin der
Meinung, diese Umfrage könnte man neu starten, da die Verbindungen
billiger und schneller geworden sind. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren noch
die DSL-768kBit Leitung gehabt, inzwischen aber 6MBit.
--> Diese Abhaken und Datum 2004 eintragen und neue Umfrage
starten mit Datum 2006

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Habe gerade rebournes Thread gesehen, also


----------



## Knuffel82 (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hab am Montag 16Mbit Leitung von NetClogne


----------



## jago-x (13. Februar 2006)

Halli Hallo,

Ich vertraue immer noch der Cablecom CH :-D, irgendwas um die 600kBit/s. Hauptsache ich kann tutorials.de oda  durchforschen!

gruss j@gø


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Februar 2006)

T-DSL6000. 3000er wurde ja kostenlos aufgerüstet


----------



## Optermin (13. September 2007)

Ich habe eine 6000 Leitung von acor wir hängen mit 3 PCs im netz, Von der geschwindigkeit ist das Völlig OK


----------



## uafsc (13. September 2007)

Ich habe ne ADSL Verbindung von Bluewin (Schweiz) für 49.-/mt. => knapp 80 Euro..
2 PCs und meist ein Laptop (nicht Wireless) im Netz. Das Netz über die Stromleitung, was ziemlich beschi**en ist  

Down: 3500 Kbit/s
Up: 300 Kbit/s


----------



## j4v4 (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir steht immer 54 MBit/s

Lg j4v4


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

*hust* Ich verkneif mir mal nen Kommentar zu meinem Vorredner und sag ihm nicht, dass das seine Wlan-Verbindung und nicht die direkte Internetverbindung ist.

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer DSL Light Flat... Verflucht seist du Telekom!


----------



## Votura (16. September 2007)

Das sieht so aus als wäre ich ein richtiger Glückspilz. 
Da ich im mit IBM im selben Gebäude wohne habe ich eine Standleitung zur Verfügung und das für gerade mal 20 Euro. Leider habe ich nur ein Problem, die Glasfaserleitung hat eine Datenübertragungsrate von 5 Gbit/s meine Netzwerkkarte aber nur 100 Mbit/s   .  

Ist aber auch egal, da ich noch nie an einen Server geraten bin der mir mehr als 5 MB/s zukommen lies. 

Da werde ich wohl noch ein wenig Geduld aufbringen müssen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. September 2007)

Votura hat gesagt.:


> Das sieht so aus als wäre ich ein richtiger Glückspilz.
> Da ich im mit IBM im selben Gebäude wohne habe ich eine Standleitung zur Verfügung und das für gerade mal 20 Euro. Leider habe ich nur ein Problem, die Glasfaserleitung hat eine Datenübertragungsrate von 5 Gbit/s meine Netzwerkkarte aber nur 100 Mbit/s   .
> 
> Ist aber auch egal, da ich noch nie an einen Server geraten bin der mir mehr als 5 MB/s zukommen lies.
> ...


Solche Problem hätte ich auch gern 
Seit einem Monat sind's bei mir 6 MBit/s und nicht mehr 2. Kann nur leider meine Auswahl bei der Umfrage nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Roman-studios (16. September 2007)

Ich habe 15 Mbps


----------



## larryson (21. September 2007)

@Votura, sind noch Wohnungen frei?

1&1, seit Januar 16 MBit/s 
Liegt bei mir daran das ich als letzter Anwohner in einer Strasse lebe, direkt neben einem Stromversorger, und die brauchen wohl ne dicke Leitung.


----------



## dieter1500 (29. September 2007)

Vielleicht sollte die Umfrage mal neu gestartet werden, denn da wird doch ziemlich stark von den Providern aufgerüstet (zumindest in den Ballungszentren).
Bei mir ist jedenfalls nun die 4fache Geschwindigkeit gegenübe dem Start der Umfrage von 2004 möglich.


----------

